# ATITool and X850xt



## wulf52 (May 5, 2005)

I have a bba 850xt along with ATITool (ver .23) installed on my computer. ATITool does not detect temps and lists the pipelines at eight only (the core and mem speeds are reported correctly). Is this a hardware problem or is .23 the problem? Will .24 fix the problem??


Thanks


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (May 5, 2005)

wulf52 said:
			
		

> I have a bba 850xt along with ATITool (ver .23) installed on my computer. ATITool does not detect temps and lists the pipelines at eight only (the core and mem speeds are reported correctly). Is this a hardware problem or is .23 the problem? Will .24 fix the problem??
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes.  Download .24 beta 9.  It works just fine for my X850XT PE.


----------



## KozZyRules (May 21, 2005)

wulf52 said:
			
		

> I have a bba 850xt along with ATITool (ver .23) installed on my computer. ATITool does not detect temps and lists the pipelines at eight only (the core and mem speeds are reported correctly). Is this a hardware problem or is .23 the problem? Will .24 fix the problem??
> 
> 
> Thanks



I had the same problem, its just a 0.23 bug, I'm currently using 0.24 beta 10 and all 16 pipelines are there


----------

